# Piano Repertoire



## thicks (Jun 13, 2007)

I am looking for some new and interesting piano repertoire, about Grade 8 Standard. I like Beethoven, Bach, Chopin, Debussy, Schumann, Rachmaninoff. Any Suggestions?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Schubert

You need to wait for those Liszt freaks for more opinon, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Chopin's Revolutionary Étude (Op. 10, No. 12) 

I am working on it right now and it is a very interesting piece to study. Especially because it's in my favorite key, Cm.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

opus67 said:


> You need to wait for those Liszt freaks for more opinon, though.


  

Unfortunately, I can't play anything on the piano except a few dismembered melodies, so I can't reccomend anything when it comes to studying. When it's about listening, though...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Unfortunately, I can't play anything on the piano except a few dismembered melodies, so I can't reccomend anything when it comes to studying. When it's about listening, though...


I didn't realise it was an academically oriented question when I posted that.


----------



## pianoprincess01 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah-Beethoven Sonata in E flat Opus 7, or Pathetique Sonata Chopin waltz in B Minor opus 69, Bach Invention No. 8, Bach Solfeggietto, Schumann Knight Rupert. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Unfortunately, I can't play anything on the piano except a few dismembered melodies, so I can't reccomend anything when it comes to studying. When it's about listening, though...


As most people know, a lot of Liszt is unplayable by amateurs. It's mostly 8+ except for a few less interesting pieces.

The questioner might try Mozart Piano Sonata, No 10, C Maj, K 330. It's about level 6/7. I can just about manage it just about, but it doesn't sound much like Christian Zacharias' version, which is really nice.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

I would heartily recommend J.S. Bach, not only for the fantastic music, but it's also great for developing precise technique, and for solidifying sound musical skills and thinking. The inventions (in 2 parts) and sinfonias (in 3 parts) are natural places to start, since Bach composed them as pedagogical tools. But you may also want to delve into some of the English suites, French suites, and partitas, which contain some beautiful and quite accessible music.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Double Post Deleted


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Leporello87 said:


> I would heartily recommend J.S. Bach, not only for the fantastic music, but it's also great for developing precise technique, and for solidifying sound musical skills and thinking.


Agreed! Bach is wonderful but it frustrates me every time. But with struggle comes learning.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Notserp89m said:


> But with struggle comes learning.


Wise words! If one is new to playing Bach, it can be quite frustrating to make sure the main theme of the piece is clearly audible in whichever voice it happens to occur (not so difficult in 2 voices, but harder in 3 or 4 voices), not to mention articulated in a way that is precise and consistent with the articulation done when the theme occurs in "easier" voices, like the top or bottom voice. But undergoing this struggle is invaluable. Not only does it encourage the pianist to follow the evolution of the main theme and the whole structure of the piece, but also to become keenly aware of balance and how to coax out of one's fingers and hands just the right tones, shades, volume, and effect.


----------



## thicks (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeh I have played one or two of Bachs English Suites, Pathetique sonata, i like bach but i really like romantic style music with rich texture and melodies. Thanks f or the help everyone


----------

